# Ansomone 40iu Kits Direct



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi first post here nice to be here.

Looking for some input. I recently got some ansomone 4iu vials in the red 40iu kits direct. All verified online via ankebio anti counterfeit.

Started to run at 2iu for the first week but after 4 days I got a large red welt which was itchy and had a lump underneath. The earlier injection sites are now visible but more a small bruise .

now I have run Jintropin way back when you could get it direct and it was real and never got any problems with any injections and No problems with any peptides run.

Searched around and various theories from 192 to they'll go after a couple of weeks.

Thoughts?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the rumour of Ansomone being 192 was just that a rumour back when this was started by GenSci (makers of Jintropin) they gave no proof, the makers of Ansomone, however did produce a lab test to show it was 191aa

either way red welts are normally a reaction to the solution or injection area, try injecting the GH intramuscular


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi thanks for reply sorry should have said I did a couple of Im's in delts with a slin pin while not as red there is some discomfort on pressing so perhaps reaction is just hidden. Also switched to bac (with ba) instead of sterile water same reaction. Mixing 4iu with 1ml.

Would be happy to do serum test but the private lab I found was in London and I'm north of the border.

Getting the sides I would expect nice deep sleep (welcome at my age) finger joints stiff, visible water retention around ankles and knumb arm/hands. Started on 2 IU upped to 4iu long term looking at just running 2iu for anti aging.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't judge a GH product on the side effects you do or don't get from its use


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Agree anyone know of any labs north of the border or companies I can get a hgh and serum igf-1 test?

Maybe I'm just susceptible to hgh which isn't the best quality.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ansomone is good quality GH it is eastern pharma grade it is not the same as generic GH from china


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

That's what I thought but never got this from any Jintropin obviously a long time ago. Will persevere and see if they dissipate by doing I'M. Which is not as bad more like a mild discomfort but far shorter timescale.

I see they highlight red turgesensce on their info leaflet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gorillag said:


> That's what I thought but never got this from any Jintropin obviously a long time ago. Will persevere and see if they dissipate by doing I'M. Which is not as bad more like a mild discomfort but *far shorter timescale*.
> 
> I see they highlight red turgesensce on their info leaflet.
> 
> 1


 do you mean the welts are far shorter timescale?


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Sort of no welts IM in delts slight pain that lasts about a day and a bit one site has a very small bruise at needle entry point. The one welt that really flared on stomach last 2-3 days and is now like a bruise. One IM I got no pain from


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorillag said:


> Sort of no welts IM in delts slight pain that lasts about a day and a bit one site has a very small bruise at needle entry point. The one welt that really flared on stomach last 2-3 days and is now like a bruise. One IM I got no pain from


 Make sure you buy bac water. The sterile water amps Ansomone ships, some people get allergic reaction


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I used to ship Ansomone from Nancy 3 Grand at a time and that was 16 years ago!

Only ever had one shipment seized and they re sent it out.

God I feel old.


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> I used to ship Ansomone from Nancy 3 Grand at a time and that was 16 years ago!
> 
> Only ever had one shipment seized and they re sent it out.
> 
> God I feel old.


 Yup I remember a friend getting some shipped in a polystyrene container with ice packs. Of course they had all melted by the time it got delivered. Ah the days you could get 100iu Jintropin for $100.

Yup using back.


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok quick update as from searching no one seems to come back.

Switched dose down to 2iu IM delts. 4iu vial diluted with 0.5ml bac water. So 0.25ml per inject with slin pin. Two done and no noticeable sign of pain inflammation. Will continue for a few days then retry sub q and see what happens then will update.


----------



## pumping_iron_666 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pscarbs.....which blood test can i get to checl if its real. Also using nancy 4iu. But no sides just sleep. Can any1 help. From london.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pumping_iron_666 said:


> Pscarbs.....which blood test can i get to checl if its real. Also using nancy 4iu. But no sides just sleep. Can any1 help. From london.


 well sleep is a good indication that GH is real, can i ask why do you want to have side effects? side effects tell you that you are using to much

you would need a blood test for GH there are many places that do them (i have no idea of names as i only use Pharma) maybe someone can give a place


----------



## pumping_iron_666 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

pumping_iron_666 said:


> Pscarbs.....which blood test can i get to checl if its real. Also using nancy 4iu. But no sides just sleep. Can any1 help. From london.


 Nobody should want sides. Bloods tests show real gh. Sides mean something is wrong with the drug, dosage etc etc


----------



## pumping_iron_666 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks.

But will test show the qulity or not


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pumping_iron_666 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But will test show the qulity or not


 no, a serum test will show your GH levels which will tell you if the GH is real but it won't tell you the quality


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Posting update been doing IM no site pain shot sub q last night and this morning big red welt at injection site. So back to IM for another week.


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok found a place I can get a hgh serum test privately.

So can someone confirm protocol as follows:-

1) fast 12 hours

2) 3 hours before bloods inject 8iu or 10iu IM

3) should see a reading circa 20+

Cheers


----------



## pumping_iron_666 (Feb 4, 2017)

Try blue horizon.com in harley street 69.99.

Fast 12 hours. 30mins rest. Blood taken out. Results in 2 days


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok thanks. I have found a place unfortunately it's not quite as cheap coming in at £130. Bit worth it.

The other option was to send a vial for testing but that option is out now as the cost was €900 so cost prohibitive.

The red welt is lot less itchy this time and not as bad IM still OK will update after I get the serum


----------



## pumping_iron_666 (Feb 4, 2017)

What you checkimg


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Growth serum but was looking at sending a vial to get hplc analysis on it but not at €900


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Well guys at long last I got my bloods back took flipping ages over two weeks to get the results.

Fasted, 8iu intra muscular min leg 3-4 hours before bloods were drawn.

So these were direct from Nancy in HK and I was get red whelts doing subq but ok on intra muscular.

Hope it helps

Any thoughts @pscarbs


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Nobody have an opinion my gut is erring on the side of they are bunk or low dose. Here's some pics of one of the packs as I said numebrs check out on tehir so called anti counterfeit site.


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorillag said:


> [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 139931


 Be interested to know how this level correlates to supposed levels on that dosage? Not that knowledgable on what the result should be, but was contemplating going direct with Nancy. Be good if any experienced users could shed light on if this is a good reading or not? @Pscarb Any thoughts?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how much GH did you inject?

base levels in men are on average 3 ug/L


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

8iu maybe slightly less hard to get it all out the vials IM thigh drawn probs circa 4 hours after injected @Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gorillag said:


> 8iu maybe slightly less hard to get it all out the vials IM thigh drawn probs circa 4 hours after injected @Pscarb


 so you did 2 vials?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

OP you do know that Anke Bio isn't in Hong Kong... I am in Hong Kong ....... Anke is on the mainland.... equivalent is one being on an island...say Majorca.... and the company being in Manchester.... and something I don't understand...why does everyone buy the 4iu kits when they make the blue packs which mean half the shipping bulk...... and 10iu per vial.....

if you buy from HK it a reseller - someone is getting them from a pharmacy and marking up to send to you...so always a risk they aren't entirely trust worthy especially with GH where the mark up is handsome


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes 2 vials @Pscarb

was bought through Nancy via direct email the usual way


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

For Eastern pharma grade that seems quite low for 8iu jabbed IM and taken 3-4 hours, right?

Know it varies on person and depends on natural levels but I just got back 6.9 on 4iu jabbed subq after 2 n half hours on generic genetech, and my natural levels are no way near optimal. From what I've seen from Ansomone labs it doesn't look like it's worth paying the extra.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorillag said:


> Yes 2 vials @Pscarb
> 
> was bought through Nancy via direct email the usual way


 What test did you have?


----------



## slobodanmilosev (Oct 10, 2012)

*I did the blood test last year using 40iu kit (small box) with expiry in 2017. Purchased directly.*

*Test was performed 4 hours after injecting 2.5 IUs subq on empty stomach:*

*HGH 8.03 ng/ml reference range 0.00-3.00 H*

*I use it for anti aging. 2 ius max 3 times a week. Every time I inject I get some crazy dreams*


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

So looks like it has some hgh in it but perhaps degraded, just my low response or time taken to test may been off in some way. So is it worth using but at 4iu instead of 2iu for anti aging? @Pscarb or just bin it. Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so when these tests were taken was a test taken before the GH to establish baseline? i am assuming no so if that is the case then you cannot compare tests for any accuracy


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

Fraid not no baseline for me but fairly sure that at 50+ my hgh levels won't be that high normally. @Pscarb . Hope other people find this useful if its bunk then the ankebio anti counterfeit is worthless or perhaps it's just been sitting in a hot warehouse for months.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

without a baseline how can you compare.... impossible... you may have had very low levels to start with.... you just don't know...its guess work....

Also as you are NOT buying from Anke direct but from a Hong Kong based source you have no idea... I know this as I am actually in HK.... Anke don't leave stuff in a hot warehouse LOL.... it goes from plant to pharmacy (and like Jintropin) is then kept in fridges and if you buy it they give you an ice pack due to the humidity here... So Anke isn't bunk (I have used their 10iu kits many times) BUT maybe there is an issue with the product you have .,...as its third party not direct ....


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> ok so when these tests were taken was a test taken before the GH to establish baseline? i am assuming no so if that is the case then you cannot compare tests for any accuracy


 Was thinking about this and although results can't be accurately compared as baselines vary, wouldn't it be negligible for two reasons,

1. natural levels being 0-3 ug/l means that generally you're only gonna have a fluctuation of a couple of ug/l at the most which wouldn't be hugely significant when comparing results of 10iu?

2. And maybe more importantly, if these tests are being done while on high dose daily GH then why would it matter what your baseline is when your natural levels would be completely suppressed anyway? I was using 8iu daily, 4iu morning and night without any rest days for several weeks or more so wouldn't the GH in my system and showing on the lab result be all exogenous anyway?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bomed said:


> Was thinking about this and although results can't be accurately compared as baselines vary, wouldn't it be negligible for two reasons,
> 
> 1. natural levels being 0-3 ug/l means that generally you're only gonna have a fluctuation of a couple of ug/l at the most which wouldn't be hugely significant when comparing results of 10iu?
> 
> 2. And maybe more importantly, if these tests are being done while on high dose daily GH then why would it matter what your baseline is when your natural levels would be completely suppressed anyway? I was using 8iu daily, 4iu morning and night without any rest days for several weeks or more so wouldn't the GH in my system and showing on the lab result be all exogenous anyway?


 a lot of variables affect the peak of GH its not as simple as just jab it and hey presto as a lot of people think.

it is virtually impossible to compare a ug/l measurement to iu that was injected but it comes down to if you think it is bunk then stop using it and buy a different brand


----------



## Gorillag (Jan 29, 2017)

noel said:


> without a baseline how can you compare.... impossible... you may have had very low levels to start with.... you just don't know...its guess work....
> 
> Also as you are NOT buying from Anke direct but from a Hong Kong based source you have no idea... I know this as I am actually in HK.... Anke don't leave stuff in a hot warehouse LOL.... it goes from plant to pharmacy (and like Jintropin) is then kept in fridges and if you buy it they give you an ice pack due to the humidity here... So Anke isn't bunk (I have used their 10iu kits many times) BUT maybe there is an issue with the product you have .,...as its third party not direct ....


 Noel all I know is that I followed the same process I did 15 years ago (I am not a newbie at this) to get this stuff. Back then it used to be shipped in a polystyrene container with ice bags which all melted by the time it gets to the UK. Contact was made via official channels etc cant post exact due to site rules. More than likely due to the change in governance in China which effectively stopped all the real Jin coming out around the time of the Beijing Olympics that they probably use someone as a reseller outside of mainland china or some enterprising employee does!!!

Irrespective of all that the boxes passed the anti counterfeit check whether you think it came from a 03rd party or not that either tells us that the anti counterfeit is worthless as someone can do an exact copy to pass the number validation, they get the real boxes swap out the stuff then re shrink wrap, it's low dose/degraded but still real or it's real but that was just the level of HGH I get for me and as I don't have a baseline I can't compare. I'm not going to sweat it but running further tests at £130 a time is not economical.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

its VERY easy to do that... not suggesting I do this.... but I could get fake Ansomone delivered to be in 24hrs...that looks the same, has codes on and has some GH in it...but isn't ansomone in the slightest for a very very low price........ and then resell as real for 5x the price.... so its an attractive proposition for a fast buck minded chappie

yes lots of people re sell from here.... if it were legal to do so I could name at least 10 off the top of my head.....

all you do is copy a genuine code and stick it on another box..... as you mention


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm quite surprised at this result, It looks like I have got the batch after yours and I am feeling good, (only 4-5 weeks in on 8iu M/W/F)

serious pumps in the gym and I'm looking slightly bigger (probably water retention)

people are commenting on my skin looking better and refreshed

crazy dreams and deep sleep

slight pins and needles in hands (every now and again)

Lerthargic the day after my jab (I take it around 5-6pm)

I'm cutting at the moment and I'm tightening up quicker than usual (eating in a calorie deficit as well)

i will be getting a serum test around week 8 to confirm

i too bought direct and so far I am happy


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I have the same ones. I started hgh again yesterday after being off a few months. There defo legit after 2iu Jab I was sleepy as fu*k but when I trained I felt stronger more energetic for 1st time since coming off them


----------



## CarrotTop (Mar 15, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> I have the same ones. I started hgh again yesterday after being off a few months. There defo legit after 2iu Jab I was sleepy as fu*k but when I trained I felt stronger more energetic for 1st time since coming off them


 Same, 4iu a day added over 7lbs of water weight in first 5 days for me lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> the rumour of Ansomone being 192 was just that a rumour back when this was started by GenSci (makers of Jintropin) they gave no proof, the makers of Ansomone, however did produce a lab test to show it was 191aa
> 
> either way red welts are normally a reaction to the solution or injection area, try injecting the GH intramuscular


 The red welts your referring to are exactly what I'm experiencing with hyge green tops (2 weeks in)


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone else bought direct recently ?


----------



## Jenga (Apr 16, 2017)

need2bodybuild said:


> Has anyone else bought direct recently ?


 I've emailed them a couple of times and had no response bud

:confused1:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Jenga said:


> I've emailed them a couple of times and had no response bud
> 
> :confused1:


 Same here mate problem I've got is I've sent funds for 500iu ...worried


----------



## Jenga (Apr 16, 2017)

need2bodybuild said:


> Same here mate problem I've got is I've sent funds for 500iu ...worried


 A lot of people do get them direct tho bud so hopefully they are just s**t at communication and you'll get your parcel


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Jenga said:


> A lot of people do get them direct tho bud so hopefully they are just s**t at communication and you'll get your parcel


 Really hope so mate . Thing I'm worried about is the process couldn't have gone smoother first time round when I ordered 100iu . She confirmed reciept of payment straight away then a day later gave me the tracking number . Arrived within a few days , was well impressed .

This time it's like I'm dealing with 2 completely different people . No tracking number and contrasting emails , one saying "The package for your last order is on the way to you.

If you make new order this week, you will still get the extra 10% free"

Then another next day saying

" We will let you know when your payment arrives us and ship to your indicated address. "

I can't help but sense something fishy going on .

can anyone else offer any input ?

sorry for hijacking thread op


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

need2bodybuild said:


> Really hope so mate . Thing I'm worried about is the process couldn't have gone smoother first time round when I ordered 100iu . She confirmed reciept of payment straight away then a day later gave me the tracking number . Arrived within a few days , was well impressed .
> 
> This time it's like I'm dealing with 2 completely different people . No tracking number and contrasting emails , one saying "The package for your last order is on the way to you.
> 
> ...


 did you get any response (or product) in the end?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

gymsteg said:


> did you get any response (or product) in the end?


 Yes turns out my first experience wasn't one to go by and was very fast . This time it seems the main person was away for a while and left people responding to emails that didn't have a clue causing worry for me . Finally Second of two parcels I collected from the p.o today after begrudgingly paying a 14 pound customs fee but glad it all came through in the end .


----------



## guns_51 (Aug 14, 2017)

hello the red spot can be the reaction for excipens , 4iu vials have les gh but more excipens in vial and that how your body react . Regarding serum blod gh and igf I belive is the best test showing the quality . Becouse hplc test is simple only confirm if it is gh ,and I test before many sample each showing 191 amino gh with high piurity , but serum blod was wary diferent I belive is about bioactivity , using good gh I always had gh blod test high around 10/15ng . I update my result , and if somone is loking for lab to test I think they have low price I pay 50gbp for gh around 100gbp for igf

View attachment gh blod test.PNG


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

guns_51 said:


> hello the red spot can be the reaction for excipens , 4iu vials have les gh but more excipens in vial and that how your body react . Regarding serum blod gh and igf I belive is the best test showing the quality . Becouse hplc test is simple only confirm if it is gh ,and I test before many sample each showing 191 amino gh with high piurity , but serum blod was wary diferent I belive is about bioactivity , using good gh I always had gh blod test high around 10/15ng . I update my result , and if somone is loking for lab to test I think they have low price I pay 50gbp for gh around 100gbp for igf
> 
> View attachment 145051


 Hi mate.

Not sure what I'm looking at here, sorry. Could you kindly clarify these results for me please - is this 22.5 nmol your baseline igf? Or Igf after taking GH? They seem fairly natty level here, so I'm guessing baseline.

If post GH cycle, could you state duration & dose?

Thanks, all the best.

Andy


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yes turns out my first experience wasn't one to go by and was very fast . This time it seems the main person was away for a while and left people responding to emails that didn't have a clue causing worry for me . Finally Second of two parcels I collected from the p.o today after begrudgingly paying a 14 pound customs fee but glad it all came through in the end .


 Glad you got them in the end. How long did it take from funds deposit to arrival this time around?

Cheers, Andy


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

naugahyde said:


> Glad you got them in the end. How long did it take from funds deposit to arrival this time around?
> 
> Cheers, Andy


 Yes seems like I didn't need to worry but I wasn't to know at the time.

Took 2 weeks or just over.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yes seems like I didn't need to worry but I wasn't to know at the time.
> 
> Took 2 weeks or just over.


 Not bad considering the distance.


----------



## guns_51 (Aug 14, 2017)

What you need to clearyfy the gh is over the limit igf is not , Mebe Becouse i use it no longer than one week , with igf i always have diferent result using same gh , igf always confuse me . I take 5iu gh every morning After one week 3h after injection i go for blod test Thats the result


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

naugahyde said:


> Not bad considering the distance.


 No I agree . First time round was crazy fast , literally 5 day turnaround from funds sent to goods recieved.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

need2bodybuild said:


> No I agree . First time round was crazy fast , literally 5 day turnaround from funds sent to goods recieved.


 From .cn area that's v impressive.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Gorillag said:


> Ok thanks. I have found a place unfortunately it's not quite as cheap coming in at £130. Bit worth it.
> 
> The other option was to send a vial for testing but that option is out now as the cost was €900 so cost prohibitive.
> 
> The red welt is lot less itchy this time and not as bad IM still OK will update after I get the serum


 Anyone who can self-administer a blood test has Duke Nuken tier balls of steel IMO.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

guns_51 said:


> What you need to clearyfy the gh is over the limit igf is not , Mebe Becouse i use it no longer than one week , with igf i always have diferent result using same gh , igf always confuse me . I take 5iu gh every morning After one week 3h after injection i go for blod test Thats the result


 My Igf natural baseline is higher than that and I'm 54!

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## vaDImadi (Jan 11, 2018)

Bump

Anyone bought this recently ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys be careful about mentioning buying directly then putting part of the web address on the post.....

IGF-1 increases over weeks so if you have just started taking GH you need to leave it a fair while before testing, plus the test does not name the brand or have an official stamp on with the signature of the head tester all things that are required in legit testing


----------



## vaDImadi (Jan 11, 2018)

Pscarb said:


> guys be careful about mentioning buying directly then putting part of the web address on the post.....
> 
> IGF-1 increases over weeks so if you have just started taking GH you need to leave it a fair while before testing, plus the test does not name the brand or have an official stamp on with the signature of the head tester all things that are required in legit testing


 Which generic do you recommend at the minute

Would Ansomone be a good current choice or ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

vaDImadi said:


> Which generic do you recommend at the minute
> 
> Would Ansomone be a good current choice or ?


 i don't use GH at the moment due to health reasons but it has been a while since i have used generics i have only used Western Pharma for a few years now...

Ansomone is not generic GH it is Eastern pharma, it is prescribed in Chinese hospitals (not the 100iu kits)


----------



## phil111188 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump . Anyone gone direct recently still g2g ? Most comments and reviews are from 1-2 years ago ? Appreciate any feedback , cheers


----------

